

Sand Won't Save You This Time - js2
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2008/02/26/sand_wont_save_you_this_time.php?

======
js2
Followup
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/04/05/chlorine_tri...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/04/05/chlorine_trifluoride_some_empirical_findings.php)

